# Chinte Hyung



## MAist25 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm a practitioner of Moo Duk Kwan Tae Kwon Do and we have kept a lot of the Tang Soo Do forms, especially at the Dan grades. I just finished learning Chinte and wanted to find out more about the form, as in history, application, etc. and the only sources I come up with are of karate styles. I know that the form was originally an Okinawan kata but it's definitely been in Korean martial arts systems for a while now. Why are there so few Korean-based references on this hyung? Are there any TSD books or websites that any of you know of that address Chinte from the Korean perspective?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 10, 2012)

We do not practice this form, but I believe it is called Jin Soo in Korean.  Here's the only video I could find on it:


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 10, 2012)

http://www.theshotokanway.com/chinte.html






It is said to be an okinawan kata, but no other okinawan styles use it so no one knows for sure it's history or lineage.  It kind of springs up in Shotokan (and it's offshoots) so maybe that's why you aren't able to find any other info on it, it is also a part of Shito-Ryu which is probably where Funakoshi picked it up.  It is not listed in Funakoshi's Karate Do Kyohan book either with the other katas that are usually attributed to the Itosu lineages.  Shito-ryu is kind of unique in that it is almost a kata repository of the okinwan katas, so you have the Shuri and Naha based katas in one style.


----------



## MAist25 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Mr. Rush, yea I have seen that video clip as well as one other of Chinte/Jin Soo on youtube and both of them are very different, as well as being different from the way I learned it as well. I don't really understand a lot of what the hyung is trying to teach or what some of the techniques are and even my teacher is not confident to give me definitive answers and even admitted he is still doesnt understand much of the hyung. It is not one that we are forced to learn in our schools curriculum but because I enjoy learning about our Moo Duk Kwan roots I asked him to teach it to me.

Punisher, thank you for the vid as well. This is the version I have seen more commonly. I find it odd how much is unknown about this hyung because it is a very interesting one indeed.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 26, 2012)

The performer also mentions that this is from the Kim Ki Whang --> James Roberts TSD lineage.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 11, 2012)

Contact Master Eric Kovaleski of Kovaleski Karate USA in Dickson City, PA.  He knows the history.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 12, 2012)

Hwang Ki, the founder of Tang Soo Do, (though he prefered the name  Soo Bak Do) wrote two volumes on Tang Soo Do before his death.  They are both translated into English and cover a great deal of material including the forms.  He appears to have been a brilliant researcher and scholar as well as a masterful practitioner.
Dennis


----------



## JWLuiza (Jul 12, 2012)

While a good point, I have both volumes and neither discuss this hyung.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 15, 2012)

You are correct. Volume two does contain Jin Do Hyung. In a brief search on line; it appears that Tang Soo Do refer to Jin Do, Chin Do, and Chin Te as the same Hyung. Unfortunately, we all know how unreliable internet sources can be so I'll put a little more effort into the research and see if I can clarify that point.
Dennis[
QUOTE=JWLuiza;1504302]While a good point, I have both volumes and neither discuss this hyung.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 15, 2012)

If you search You Tube for Kata, Bill Odom, he is shown doing several Tang Soo Do forms including Chin te. Bill is one of the worlds Grand Masters in form.

Dennis


----------



## JWLuiza (Jul 16, 2012)

Yup I have posted that link above and he is of the Kim Ki Whang/Roberts lineage.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jul 17, 2012)

You should have seen him when he was 15


----------

